# roller pigeon wanted



## wa_mo (Sep 19, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has any roller pigeons to give away? Because i want to start a collection of rollers, but can't find any? If so then please email me at [email protected], Thank You!


----------



## indiebackroll (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a bunch of rollers that I need to find a home for, I am moving and cant take them with me, I will email you also but thought I would post a reply here also.
[email protected]

Brian - indiebackroll


----------

